
Ask HN: How to get into $300k+ club? - hehenotnow
Is it possible to get into  $300k+ club without joining Google? I know salaries at FB are good but not as good as what people get at Google. Salaries at Amazon are in bottom 20% for top 5 tech companies. I have around 10 years of experience by now and have strong command over architecture, design, and especially AWS. I have been leading teams for last 5 years. I am from India and live in US. I do have green card now.
======
endswapper
In any organization, the best way to hit an outsized compensation target is to
align yourself with revenue.

Usually, this means an operational component where you can improve on
efficiencies and save on costs, or a sales and marketing component where you
can directly drive revenue.

The ability to straddle multiple disciplines and communicate effectively in
each is valuable.

The other option is to start your own business, i.e. services, consulting,
etc. $300K isn't that much in terms of annual net income. This is still doing
what I mentioned above.

------
ThePawnBreak
Facebook pays better than Google. Hell, they used to have $100k signing
bonuses for new grads.

------
eschutte2
Netflix pays reasonably well. You can also get that at some of the bigger name
SF companies, or as a consultant.

~~~
rch
+1 for consulting. Start by building a personal brand.

~~~
1_listerine_pls
Personal brand? like getting people to know you as en expert in x field?

~~~
rch
That would be great, as would having a successful open source project, but I
think the bar is somewhat lower.

Speak at conferences, publish a whitepaper, write a book... depending on your
personality, merely having a public presence can be enough.

------
rayj
Depending on background, quant at hf will get you there.

------
akandiah
If you're doing it for the money, you're doing it wrong.

~~~
android521
I am sick of this sort of privileged comments. You probably have never been
poor in your life (not US poor but india poor). It is nothing wrong to be
financially motivated. It is software development. Why do you inherently
assume that a 300k+ job is more soul-sucking than a 100k job? Lastly, most
things most people do, they do it for the money. For some, it may not be 1
priority but it definitely should be among the top priorities.

~~~
Lordarminius
I upvote you because I too dont get why people take the view that money is not
important. I go to work for the money; not because I like hanging out with a
bunch of random people for 9+ hours a day.

